# Removing Infertile Eggs



## Adoril (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey everyone! Well my two cockatiels had laid eggs back in June and July and its been about a month or more for each egg and they still have not hatched. 
1) 6/28
2) 6/30
3) 7/2
4) 7/8 (Strange gap from the last egg, 6 days?)
5) 7/10
6) 7/12
7) 7/14
Both of them still exchange to sit on the eggs. I was wondering what I should do? Should I remove the eggs and the nestbox? Thanks for your help!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

If you dont want them to lay again and they are still sitting on the eggs then leave them for now and take the eggs out once they give up on them otherwise the female will lay more to replace the ones you took. You can remove the nestbox once they abandon the eggs and then put them on long nights to reduce breeding hormones. 

If you want them to lay more then you can either leave the eggs until they abandon them or remove them now and she'll lay more either way.

Have you candled them? You should candle them to make absolutely sure they are infertile before you remove them.


----------



## Adoril (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh ok I see. To be honest I actually want them to breed, which menas I would have to remove the eggs so they can lay more, but I mean aren't you not suppose to breed them more than once a year? At least that's what I thought I heard. Thank you for your reply btw.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Yes you can remove them now and she will lay more. No many people let their tiels have 2 clutches a year. It is actually not the egg laying that wears them out so much, it is feeding the babies. So you will be fine letting them lay another clutch


----------



## Adoril (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok Thanks again!


----------



## beckywakeydave (Aug 2, 2011)

Ive just taken the eggs from my cockatiels  
hope we have better luck next time Adoril


----------



## Adoril (Jan 11, 2009)

I just took them out, but I had to put them back in again because my mom felt really sorry for the parents.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Mark them and if she lays again pull them again, if they were DIS they will let off a gas that can kill the new eggs. I would go ahead and pull them though if you want babies because she may not lay another nest if those eggs are still there.


----------



## beckywakeydave (Aug 2, 2011)

yea thats why i removed mine id like them to lay again, anyone know how long this might take?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Should take about a week from when they first start mating, although my Cinnamon got a little ahead of herself this last time and laid two eggs before Baby had been able to fertilize anything lol.


----------



## Adoril (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok my mom just went out so I took the eggs out again. Hopefully they will lay fertile ones this time


----------

